# We're Outbackers!



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dh and I just signed the papers on a 2011 Outback 260fl. Dh will pick it up on Thursday and do the walk thru. We are moving up from a 1999 forest river 21 hybrid. So this is really big for us! I will be out of town when he brings it home, Dh has a committment for Sat so we have to wait a WHOLE week for our maiden voyage. I booked us into a State park 20 min from home hee hee. We went with this model for the amount of wow in a smaller trailer. Love the bedroom slideout with the counter. I called dibs on it for my scrapbooking. Large bathroom is sweet especially since we are big people. The Concession for us was the layout in the living area. How comfortable is it on those rainy night for watching Tv We are really seriously of pulling out the u dinette to make room for a nice sitting chair. If anyone as any thoughts or ideas on this please let me know. I am considering a nice folding camp lounger that can be stored in the closet when no in use but easily pulled out for the night. I would keep this as an inside chair. Love this forum people seem nice and informative


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome Beth! Yes, folks here are nice and informative. You will like it here! Congratulations on your new Outback and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Congrats on your new trailer.

I agree that sometimes there's just not enough room in the living area for us "big people".
That's one of the things I had to give up to get two large bedrooms in my new Cardinal. But you make do.

I know you'll have a great time in your Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Outback. You'll get lots of great advice here. Someone on this forum has removed the dinette and will probably speak up with tips. I remember they were pleased that the walls and floor were all finished, making the job easier.

Good luck and have fun!

Doug


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome on board... lots of great advice and friendship


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!!

Congrats on your new Outback....Happy Camping!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome! I am fairly new to the site too, but have gotten LOTS of good info and mod suggestions in only a few weeks.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Beth, pay no attention to Joe/GA...we are all mean and nasty...lol Welcome aboard and enjoy your new home! Make sure you post pictures of your first outing as we would love to see them...we are a very "visual" group here!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

beth323 said:


> We went with this model for the amount of wow in a smaller trailer. Love the bedroom slideout with the counter. I called dibs on it for my scrapbooking. Large bathroom is sweet especially since we are big people.


For us it was between the the 260FL and the Sydney 290RLS. heh... "small trailer"... at 33.5 feet for us, and 31.75 feet for your 260FL... most call us the big trailers in the camp grounds we go too ;-) I'm still envious of that sweet bedroom slide in the 260FL.

Welcome and enjoy the new trailer!


----------

